# Bubble Walls



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I was thinking about making a bubble wall on the back of my 30 gallon. I want to the whole back wall so thats 35".
I'm new to the hobby and never set one up or bought a pump. Can anyone help me out with any specific products?
i guess i'll be needing a pump big enough and one of those bubble walls. What about an air-tube that goes from the pump to the actual bubble wall? Will the pump or bubble wall come with something or do I need to buy that seperately?

Anyone recommend any products?

Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just need the air pump big enough for what you want to do, an airline check valve, air tubing and enough of the wand to do the job you need. Pumps are usually rated for your tank size...you could probably go one up since the demand will be sort of high with a long wand. The check valve will keep the airline from becoming a siphon and keep you from emptying out your tank. The wands may not come in your size, but they usually cut to fit and can be joined together. If you knew you needed two pieces to do the job, it looks better if both pieces are of equal size...for example if the wand comes in 20" pieces and the size you needed was 24", you'd need two 20" pieces, but I would cut them to be two 12" pieces. Just looks better and no big deal if you don't really mind that.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Got my bubble wall! Here's a short video of it! :

30 gallon


----------

